# I quit



## Run2U (Sep 30, 2017)

I did uber and lyft on and off. Mostly uber.
Last night I was out driving thinking to make some money to help with paying bills. I haven't been out for a while may be over 2 months.
Came back home after driving about 6 hrs and looked at my earnings which was very disappointing considering the effort and risk. It wasn't worth what I put into it. My labor, my car (wear and tear), gas, and most of all, the associated risks of ridesharing (accident, crazy pax, robbery and etc). I recommend all of you to assess your position and see if it's worth doing as well.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Later!


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

You don't do UBER or Lyft by choise, you r compelled to it because of your financial situations.It's little money than no money but long-term not worth it.


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

$50 to fill my tank, 120-ish miles on the car, about 10 hrs of my time and chewing up my data to make $100.00. Subtract taxes and I clear about $25-$30. This includes 3x surge at the airport today.

Things that make you say "Hmmmmm".


----------



## Tjphilly2 (Feb 2, 2017)

I think whether it is worth it or not depends on the market you are in - at least to a point.

A poster above states that he made only 100 gross with ten hours in the car, 120 miles, and this with 3X surges.

He is making well under a dollar a mile, and only 10 dollars an hour gross - that rarely if ever happens in the Philadelphia market 0 even if you are inexperienced - especially in the colder winter months.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> You don't do UBER or Lyft by choise, you r compelled to it because of your financial situations.It's little money than no money but long-term not worth it.


For some it's more like a get rich quick scheme, and their only chance to be self-employed and get out of "The Grind".

Unfortunately, the original lack of self-motivation and failure to play well with others tends to follow you around everywhere. Not trying to be insulting, I am guilty of at least one of the aforementioned traits meself..


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tjphilly2 said:


> I think whether it is worth it or not depends on the market you are in - at least to a point.
> 
> A poster above states that he made only 100 gross with ten hours in the car, 120 miles, and this with 3X surges.
> 
> He is making well under a dollar a mile, and only 10 dollars an hour gross - that rarely if ever happens in the Philadelphia market 0 even if you are inexperienced - especially in the colder winter months.


I agree Philadelphia is a great market to drive in. When its cold / rainy thats the best time to be out there. I agree with you the most inexperienced driver will make money in that market.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

JCarlson said:


> $50 to fill my tank, 120-ish miles on the car, about 10 hrs of my time and chewing up my data to make $100.00. Subtract taxes and I clear about $25-$30. This includes 3x surge at the airport today.
> 
> Things that make you say "Hmmmmm".


120 miles for 50$ what are you driving a box truck, a Silverado maybe


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Mido toyota said:


> 120 miles for 50$ what are you driving a box truck, a Silverado maybe


I spend $8 in gas to drive 120 miles. I'm sure he didn't spend $50 for those miles. Unless he's driving an 18 wheeler...


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> I spend $8 in gas to drive 120 miles. I'm sure he didn't spend $50 for those miles. Unless he's driving an 18 wheeler...





JCarlson said:


> $50 to fill my tank, 120-ish miles on the car, about 10 hrs of my time and chewing up my data to make $100.00


 that's what i understood


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

$50 gas nets me $400 (on the weekends) in my Honda Accord, maybe invest in a honda?


----------

